# Punaise de lit



## Biboune116 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes j'espère que vous allez bien .
Je vien d'être informer par les parents  qu il ont des punaise de lit  et que lenfant et le mari on etait piquer et qu'il ne me confirmais pas l'enfant temps que l'entreprise de nettoyage doivent intervenir  le 12 et 13 septembre comment être sur qu'il n'y en as plus sur l'enfant pour éviter de contaminer mon domicile  esce que cet déjà arriver à 1 d'entre vous car j'ai une crainte qu'il me contaminé mon domicile ils  veulent me la confier le 14 septembre  
Merci de votre retour et pour votre temps accorder pour lire et me répondre en vous souhaitant  à toutes une bonne journée


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Faites un copié-collé de cette réponse à votre employeur


🛑 acheter une bombe dans un magasin ANIMALIER contre les puces coût 10€ environ

Résultat : EFFICACE et IMMÉDIAT 


🆘 se couvrir par un masque le nez et la bouche lors de la bombe pour asperger dans la chambre

C’est donc une bombe qu’il faut asperger PARTOUT même les tiroirs et placards à laisser ouverts lors de l’intervention.


⚠️  SURTOUT FERMER LA FENÊTRE et la PORTE de la chambre Pendant 3 HEURES

📌 tout est indiqué sur la bombe

ensuite ASPIRER PARTOUT
AERER TOUTE LA JOURNÉE


Bon à savoir

1️⃣ Comment se débarrasser des punaises de lit rapidement ?

Passez soigneusement l'aspirateur sur tous les côtés pour enlever punaises et œufs, y compris le matelas, le sommier, le cadre de lit, les plinthes, les coussins de meuble non lavables, tous les tapis et moquettes, autour des appareils de chauffage, ainsi que l'intérieur et le dessous des tiroirs et des meubles.

2️⃣ Qu'est-ce qui attire le plus les punaises de lit ?

Les punaises de lit sont attirées par la chaleur, les odeurs et le gaz carbonique (CO2) dégagés par l'individu. Souvent, au début de l'infestation, les punaises de lit ne piquent qu'une seule personne dans le logement. Pour obtenir leur nourriture, elles piquent les dormeurs au cours de la nuit.

3️⃣ Est-ce que les punaises de lit piquent  à travers les vêtements  ?

La punaise de lit ne pique jamais sous les vêtements

La punaise de lit ne peut en aucun cas piquer à travers nos vêtements: vous dormez en culotte et vous êtes piqués sous la culotte? Alors ce n'est pas des piqures punaises de lit.

4️⃣ Où dormir quand on a des punaises de lit ?

    1    Dormir sur une ALAISE lavée à haute température et 2 draps housses
    2    Lavez régulièrement vos draps et oreillers à haute température
    3    Portez un pyjama pour arrêter les punaises de lit.
    4    Passez l'aspirateur sur votre matelas.
    5    Housse de matelas ou de sommier.
    6    Évitez de dormir sur le canapé


----------



## Biboune116 (29 Août 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse chantou 1


----------



## Caroca (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour alors moi j'en ai eu cette été une catastrophe mon fils a failli avoir une septicémie et ma fille ses fait bouffer,une entreprise de mon bailleur et passé et inefficace alors j'ai appelé une entreprise qui m'a coûté bonbon la seul chose a faire ses de tout nettoyé à la vapeur sèche et quand je dit tout ses tout le plinthes les literies les sommiers surtout les cache latte ses vraiment la qu'ils se loge les roues des tiroirs, lavé tout le linges a 60% et se qui ne passe pas a la machine sèche linge ou sac poubelle très bien fermé et dehors 20 jours après ses insecticide et fumigène bon l'entreprise est resté chez moi 5 h et passé deux fois à 10 jours d'intervalle et depuis plus aucune bestioles en fait il n'y a que la vapeur sèche qui tu les œufs voilà ont s'en est sorti comme sa et je peu vous dire que l'on devient parano car il ne sorte que la nuit


----------



## Biboune116 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir caroca merci pour le temps de votre réponse effectivement vsa du être dur pour vous es esce qu'il peuvent se transmettre  après la désinfection par l'entreprise


----------



## Caroca (9 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends pas votre question,si ses l'entreprise qui peu transmettre les punaises ? Si ses sa non car ils enfilent une combinaison et ensuite la jette, elles sont a usage unique,


----------



## Biboune116 (9 Septembre 2022)

La question cet esce que quand l'entreprise et passer chez les parents  et qu'il revienne à mon domicile esce qu'il peuvent encore avoir des punaises et infecter mon domicile


----------

